# Film ist nach Wiederherstellen nicht abspielbar



## ingo preuss (1. August 2005)

Hallo,
 wie es jedem irgendwann mal passiert ist mir der Rechner abgeraucht. Mit File Recovery habe ich auch so ziemlich alles retten koennen. Bis auf die Filme *schluchz. Die stehen mit der richtigen Dateigroeße, der richtigen Bezeichnung und der richtigen Endung im Verzeichnis. Werden aber nicht abgespielt. WinDVD sagt: "The file numer 1 has invalid format" Es sind alles avi-Dateien. Ich habe mit DivFix 1.1 versucht zu reparieren. DivFix sagt aber, dass die Datei keine avi ist. Habt ihr einen Rat?

  Gruß,
  Ingo


----------



## 27b-6 (1. August 2005)

Moin!

 Analysiere mal hiermit.
 Versuche sie mal damit abzuspielen und falls möglich unter anderen Namen neu abspeichern.
 Ansonsten kann ich nur den verspäteten und blöd klingenden Tip geben, nächstes mal ein Backup.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. August 2005)

Oder mal versuchen mit dem allseits beliebten VLC abzuspielen.


----------



## ingo preuss (1. August 2005)

Hallo,
 gspot sagt: "Not a valid format", wenn ich einen der Filme reinlade. VLC reitet die timeline bei einem 15min-Streifen in einer sec runter. Ich hab sogar schon versucht die Teile mit Premiere zu importieren. Da bekomme ich eine der o.g. aehnliche Meldung.

 Gruß,
 Ingo


----------



## Andreas Späth (1. August 2005)

Wiederhergestellt Videofiles sind meisten komplett im Ar**** 
Hast du es schon mit dem von 27b-6 empfohlenem Virtual Dub versucht ?

www.codecguide.com
Manchmal kann der Mediaplayer classic sowas noch abspielen.


Edit: Handelt es sich bei diesem Film um ein Avi ?


----------



## ingo preuss (1. August 2005)

Hallo,
  @ DJ Teac: MediaPlayerClassic hat noch am laengsten ueberlegt, dann aber kapituliert.

 Bei den Filmen handelt es sich ausschließlich um avi-Dateien. Mittlerweile habe ich sie alle durch. Auch Virtual Dub. Echt aergerlich. Dachte echt, dass ich meine muehsam gebauten Video-Tutorials retten kann. 

  Gruß,
  Ingo


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. August 2005)

ingo preuss hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> @ DJ Teac: MediaPlayerClassic hat noch am laengsten ueberlegt, dann aber kapituliert.


Das muss nicht unbedingt von der Qualitaet der Software zeugen.
Hast Du vielleicht ein Linux zur Hand? Vielleicht sowas wie Knoppix?
Dann vielleicht einfach mal damit probieren. Zum Beispiel mit Xine, MPlayer oder sowas.


----------



## Andreas Späth (1. August 2005)

http://www.avipreview.com/

Avipreview kann defekte Avi Videos normalerweise noch abspielen da es sich nicht auf die Header der Datei beschränkt, sondern einfach ab dem erstem noch Intaktem Keyframe anfängt.
Ist eigentlich dafür gedacht teilweise heruntergeladene Avi Files abzuspielen, hat bei mir aber schon oft bei kaputten Avis funktioniert.

Wenn das nicht geht, geb ich auf.


----------



## 27b-6 (3. August 2005)

Moin!

  Habe das hier noch in 'nem anderen Thread gefunden.
 Ich glaube man kann es 30 Tage lang voll nutzen, dann kostet's 40 Ami-Mücken.
  Hab's zwar noch nie benutzt, aber trotzdem viel Glück damit.


----------

